# MIA-POW Tribute



## ontos (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm working on a new MIA-POW tribute, I'm not sure if I like it. Any ideas out there. I would like to reduce it and use as a siggy. What do you think?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2009)

The flag itself speaks a nice statement, so adding too much to it distracts from the impact. I would shrink down the size of the statue so that it doesn't go into the graphic or the text.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2009)

Would agree with Eric. Shrink down the statue and move it right a bit to uncover the hidden parts of the flag. Try not to make it too complicated.


----------



## ontos (Sep 7, 2009)

I re-sized the statue and moved it to the right. I agree it looks allot better. Should I delete the ribbon, I think it takes the eye from the theme. I just don't know what to do with that corner if anything.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree about the ribbon since it's in color. Is there something to represent MIA's that you could use instead, like dog-tags?

I think your concept is cool as hell!


----------



## ontos (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree the color does not belong. I was thinking of a subdued patch or like you suggested dog tags. Any other ideas?


----------

